# Sat.1 feuert „Britt“!



## Claudia (20 März 2013)

*Sat.1 feuert „Britt“!*

_Sie ist der schönste Talkshow-Dino des deutschen Fernsehens..._

*Doch wie BILD.de exklusiv erfuhr, setzt Sat.1 die Kult-Talkshow „Britt – Talk um eins“ mit Moderatorin Britt Hagedorn (41) ab – nach zwölf Jahren! 
*
Am 5. Juni ist letzter Produktionstag.

Hagedorn und die Redaktion wurden am Mittwoch überraschend informiert. Grund seien schlechte Quoten – zuletzt guckten 1,2 Millionen Menschen zu.
Mit „Britt“ wird im Sommer der letzte große Talkshow-Dino des deutschen Fernsehens gehen: Im Januar 2001 startete Britt ihre Talkshow-Karriere bei Sat.1, damals noch unverheiratet unter dem Namen Reinecke.
Talkshows waren zur Jahrtausendwende mehr als nur ein Zuschauermagnet: Millionen schalteten ein, wenn sich Hausfrauen Haarbüschel ausrissen oder Paare vor laufender Kamera ihre Treue mithilfe eines Lügendetektors prüften.
Während andere Talkshow-Dinos wie Hans Meiser, Arabella Kiesbauer, Oliver Geissen oder Andreas Türck mit ihren Sendungen verschwanden, war die sympathische Quasselstrippe Britt nicht mundtot zu kriegen. Die Quoten waren Motivation genug: Laut „Quotenmeter“ erzielte sie 2011 mit einem Marktanteil von 19,6 Prozent bei allen Zuschauern ab drei Jahren Bestwerte.

*Das Erfolgsgeheimnis: Ihre Shows sorgten für Gesprächsstoff! Ob vor der Kamera durch Themen wie „Speichelprobe – ich lasse mir kein Kind andrehen!“, „Tattoo, Piercing, Branding – Dein Körperschmuck ist peinlich!“ oder „Vollzeit-Mama: Trotz Haushalt und Kindern bin ich sexy!“. Aber auch hinter der Kamera: 2011 attackierte ein Ehemann seine Frau mit einem Messer, nachdem sie 2008 in der Show ihren Ehebruch gebeichtet hatte. 
*
2011 feierte Britt zehnjähriges Talkshow-Jubiläum. Damals zog sie in BILD Bilanz: „In 1800 Sendungen ,Britt‘ habe ich 17 053 Gäste begrüßt. Im Publikum lachten und schämten sich mehr als 123 000 Zuschauer. 3000 Beziehungen wurden gekittet, 293 Schwangerschaften getestet, 804 Lügner per Detektor überführt und 406 Menschen unter die Haube gebracht. Und ich habe mehr als 1000 Liter Yogi-Tee getrunken. Ich bin stolz – und ich bin die LETZTE! 14 tägliche Talkshows waren es mal, jetzt bin ich die Einzige.“

*In einem Interview sagte Hagedorn: „Das könnte noch 40 Jahre so weitergehen.“*
_Das Ende der Talkshow kam eher. Ob ihre weiteren Sendungen bei Sat.1 auch davon betroffen sind, steht noch nicht fest.

Quelle: Bild.de
_


----------



## couriousu (20 März 2013)

hätte das nicht viel eher passieren sollen?


----------



## vivodus (20 März 2013)

That's life. Es trifft mitunter auch Menschen, sie wohl daran nicht geglaubt haben. Trotzdem schade. Ciao Britt.


----------



## Lewan (21 März 2013)

s war ja irgendwann auch klar, dass die Show abgesetzt wird.....


----------



## krawutz (21 März 2013)

Bei SAT ist nicht das Problem, was abgesetzt wird. Das Problem ist, was statt dessen kommt !


----------



## Max100 (21 März 2013)

Das ist mir völlig egal, diesen Sender schau ich nicht


----------



## Jockel111 (21 März 2013)

An dem Schrott der da gesendet wird, kann es nicht liegen. Solange es dumme gibt, wird es auch solche Sendungen geben. Aber ich vermute mal, sie ist einfach zu alt und die Bildungsfernen wollen Frischfleich.


----------



## ollisun (21 März 2013)

Und sie war immer so hübsch anzuschauen


----------



## BlueLynne (21 März 2013)

na endlich !


----------



## joeycrack (22 März 2013)

Hübscheste Talkerin ever!


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Naja, Sie wir auch was neues im Script-Reality Pool finden


----------



## SteveOu (22 März 2013)

wird sicherlich schnell wo anders unterkommen ...


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Schade - hübsch war/ist sie!


----------



## borstel (1 Apr. 2013)

Sie arbeitet schon bei HSE und macht was für so ein Abnehmprodukt!


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2013)

sehr schade


----------



## tamoo24 (1 Apr. 2013)

Wieder so'n Schreibtischtäter der meint er müßte was verschlimmbessern?


----------



## paspartout (2 Apr. 2013)

Ooooooooch !!! 

Wo lassen denn jetzt die ganzen Prol ... ähm ... armen Menschen ihre Vaterschaftstests machen ? Bei Geißen geht ja auch nicht mehr.
Schon sehr tragisch 

Andererseits entsteht da jetzt 'ne richtige Marktlücke für entsprechende Themen-Shows.
U.U. könnte man sogar eine richtige Samstagabendshow a la "Wetten,daß ..." daraus machen .
Titel : "Wetten,wer ...."

Aber vermissen werden ich die Sendung doch.
Alleine schon , wenn ich an den Klassiker mit Chantalle aus Wuppertal zurückdenke.

*Chantalle* : "Ich heiß die Chantalle ( Sie sprach das aus wie SCHANDALLE ) bin 20 Jahre alt und hab 5 Kinder von 5 verschiedene Männers aber ich kenn die Väter alle nicht.Jetzt bin ich zum sechsten mal Schwanger und den Vater kenn ich auch nicht.Aber diesmal will ich das wissen !"
*Britt* : "Verständlich.Weil du dem Kind mal sagen willst,wer der Vater ist"
*Chantalle* : "Nee,aber einer von denen muß ja mal zahlen"
*Britt* : "Na schön.Machen wir 'nen DNA-Test.Wer kommt denn als möglicher Erzeuger in Frage ?"
*Chantalle* : "Hm,ja,hm ... der Kevin,der Benjamin,der Murad und der Rico"

Kevin,Benjamin,Murad und Rico werden getestet und es stellt sich heraus .... keiner von ihnen ist es. 

*Britt* : "Kein Problem.Testen wir eben weiter.Gibt ja noch ca 40 Millionen mögliche Kandidaten in Deutschland.Aber um das ganze mal wenigstens einigermaßen überschaubar zu halten : Wer könnte es denn noch sein ?"
*Chantalle* : "Hm,ja,hm ... der Heiko,der Hassan,der Patrick und der Robbi"

Britt zählt an den Fingern ab und schluckt hörbar.

*Britt* : "Das wären jetzt 8 !!!! Vielleicht sonst noch jemand ?"
*Chantalle* : "Boah ey,neeeeeee ! Spinnst Du ? Ich bin doch keine Schlampe !!!"


----------



## fredclever (3 Apr. 2013)

Schade für Britt. Sie sieht zwar toll aus, aber das Niveau ihrer Sendungen wurde auch immer schlechter. Ihre Gäste sollten mit ihren Problemen lieber zu einer kompetenten Beratungsstelle hingehen, als zum Fernsehen. Von daher ist es gut, daß die Sendung eingestampft wird


----------



## Death Row (3 Apr. 2013)

fredclever schrieb:


> Schade für Britt. Sie sieht zwar toll aus, aber das Niveau ihrer Sendungen wurde auch immer schlechter. Ihre Gäste sollten mit ihren Problemen lieber zu einer kompetenten Beratungsstelle hingehen, als zum Fernsehen. Von daher ist es gut, daß die Sendung eingestampft wird



1. Talkshows sind immer asi gewesen und auf unterstem Niveau
2. Diese "Gäste" sind wohl oder übel gecastet und die Fälle gescriptet


----------



## KingLucas (3 Apr. 2013)

Vielleicht zieht sie sich ja zur Überbrückung für den playboy aus


----------



## fredclever (8 Apr. 2013)

Mittlerweile wurde Britt aus dem Programm genommen. Statt dessen kommt nun Richter Alexander Hold Nähere Informationen siehe unter

«Britt» endet bereits vor Ostern – Quotenmeter.de


----------



## paspartout (9 Apr. 2013)

Oh Mann,das versteht man wohl unter Verschlimmbessern :kotz:


----------



## borstel (15 Apr. 2013)

Hab sie vor kurzem schon beim Shoppingsender HSE gesehen.
Ihr Bildschirm Abgesang wird wohl peu a peu eingeleitet!


----------



## willis (15 Apr. 2013)

das ist mir sowas von egal-sorry, ist halt so


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2013)

Mal zur allgemeinen Aufklärung:

Britt Hagedorn wurde von Sat1 nicht gefeuert, sondern diese intelligente Frau hat ihren Vertrag bei diesem Sender nicht verlängern wollen.

Ich sage dazu :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

